# Diving Course



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have a friend possibly going to Sharm at Christmas and he wants to do a diving course, I am sure we have a poster who runs a school but cant think who it is, any clues?

Maiden


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have a friend possibly going to Sharm at Christmas and he wants to do a diving course, I am sure we have a poster who runs a school but cant think who it is, any clues?
> 
> Maiden


So sharm still open then, was thinking of driving down my self with kids, I hear there's lots of nice young men in uniform manning the roads.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

I was a diving instructor in Hurghada for many years.... although I can't recommend a diving centre in Sharm, I can give some good advice about finding a good place to learn, if that's what's needed.


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Emperor Divers have diving centers and safari boats all over the Red Sea. I have done many safari trips with them and dive with them in El Gouna and Hurghada. They have a center in Sharm. It is important to choose a dive center with good standards. I have never been able to fault Emperor with their attention to details, safety and excellent dive and boat briefings.

Diving in Sharm El Sheikh, Red Sea, with Emperor Divers


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

I agree with Gounie.....Emperor is slightly more expensive that a lot of the Egyptian-run dive centres, but their standards are excellent.
You get what you pay for in Egypt.....there are a lot of cheaper places.....but with much lower standards, and bad equipment.
Emperor are English-run, they stick to PADI standards, and are very safety-conscious.
I did a lot of my instructor training with Emperor, and was totally happy with them.
Good advice, Gounie!!:clap2:


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

I agree Emperor are known for their high standards. I have heard good things about Orca too, they have a centre in Sharm.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I thought this post was called dRiving course and I could not believe it - till I re-read it :-/


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

Wow I thought advertising on the forum was frowned upon???? Funny. I mention a hotel two times and get told no no no. Yet others can mention all the diving they know or all the underwear stores they know. I never meant to step on toes but now i dont know what to talk about or what not to.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Helen Ellis said:


> I agree Emperor are known for their high standards. I have heard good things about Orca too, they have a centre in Sharm.




I don't know about Sharm, but the one in Hurghada was really bad when I was there!! 

Charleen...I think the difference is....nobody's advertising, the OP asked for recommendations. As far as I know, neither Helen, Gounie or myself have any financial interest in any recommended dive centres. Just local knowledge and professional experience.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

mamasue said:


> I don't know about Sharm, but the one in Hurghada was really bad when I was there!!
> 
> Charleen...I think the difference is....nobody's advertising, the OP asked for recommendations. As far as I know, neither Helen, Gounie or myself have any financial interest in any recommended dive centres. Just local knowledge and professional experience.


I've only been to the Safaga Orca, I guess as always it depends on the manager. Emporer is a safe bet anywhere, so I am told. 
I have no financial interest, neither do I dive with any of the companies mentioned, I am purely a social diver who lives in Hurghada.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

charleen said:


> Wow I thought advertising on the forum was frowned upon???? Funny. I mention a hotel two times and get told no no no. Yet others can mention all the diving they know or all the underwear stores they know. I never meant to step on toes but now i dont know what to talk about or what not to.




Advertising is banned unless you are a premium member.
I allow recommendations from regular posters as that is what they are.. recommendations and not someone trying to promote a business they have an interest in.
Marks and Spencers do not have to make sneaky adverts through me.

maiden


----------

